# Text drehen



## babuschka (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Stehe vor folgendem Problem:

Wie kann ich einen Text, der über die paint-Methode ausgegeben werden soll, um 90° drehen?


----------



## Roar (22. Mai 2004)

ich habs nicht ausprobiert aber evtl. so:


```
public void paint(Graphics g) {
Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D) g;
g2d.drawString("Java rockt", 5, 5);
g2d.rotate(90);
}
```


----------



## babuschka (22. Mai 2004)

Funktioniert leider nicht. Habe es gerade versucht.


----------



## Kerberus (23. Mai 2004)

Versuch es mal mit einem AffineTransform-Objekt.
Damit drehst du eigentlich das ganze Koordinatensystem:


```
import java.awt.geom.*;

...

AffineTransform af = new AffineTransform();
af.rotate(Math.toRadians(90),x,y); //um 90 Grad drehen
g2d.setTransform(af); //Drehung auf das Kosy übertragen

gd2.drawString(....); //String zeichnen

af.rotate(- Math.toRadians(90),x,y); //Kosy zurück drehe, da sonst alles um 90 Grad gedreht gezeichent wird
g2d.setTransform(af);
```

Wobei x,y die Koordinaten sind, um welche das Kosy gedreht werden soll.


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2004)

ja, danke, so funktioniert es


----------

